# Surfing Puerto Rico, Corona Pro Circuit



## TexPhoto (Mar 19, 2019)

Arriving Early for that morning light. This is on the West Coast of PR, so the sun rises behind you.


----------



## Click (Mar 19, 2019)

Very nice series, TexPhoto. I especially like the 4th picture.


----------



## karishmab (Mar 19, 2019)

TexPhoto said:


> Arriving Early for that morning light. This is on the West Coast of PR, so the sun rises behind you.


Nice collections of images. Love to see especially the water shoot. #4 is awesome.


----------

